# Safe Place to Release Wild Pigeon



## halcon (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi,

I am so glad that these forums are here because I have learned so much from them regarding pigeons as I have never dealt with them before. Someone brought me a young one that wasn't balanced and couldn't fly. It is now eating on its own and weighs 304 grams and is flying more and more, but I don't have flight cages. It still flies backward a lot, but I did take it to the vet because I thought it had a cough. I used the apple cider vinegar, and that must of worked because the vet said it was fine - no respiratory issues. 

So now I need to find someone who can give it time to fly and be with other pigeons. It is a sweet bird, and we have come a long way. I didn't even see anyone from AZ listed in your resource list. I live in Sedona, and the group that it came from is right on the main street of town so I don't want to release it there with all the cars and parking lots, etc. I called Cottonwood feed store, and the woman told me that nobody likes them so she couldn't tell me of any pigeons in that area.

I would really appreciate any help here since it has come this far.

Most sincerely,

Halcon

P.S. I hope my name is not offensive to you. I just wanted a name I could remember and has not been taken. I love all birds.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

He will not be ready to be released without what is called a "soft release." If his flying is anything but perfect, I wouldn't start working on the release. He can fly in safe rooms in the house. I let my birds fly in the family room and bathroom under supervision.

Other members here can guide you on the process of soft release (wherein a bird learns through observation about the flock before being carefully integrated into it.)

Without lots of care in the release process, this bird won't survive in the wild. Right now, he has no idea how to survive beyond "mommy human brings food."


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

If you're willing to take a drive, this place may take him and release him with some pigeons they have rehabbed and are going to soft release.... there is always safety in numbers. Worth giving them a call.

http://www.fallenfeathers.org/


----------



## halcon (Mar 1, 2012)

Libis,

Thank you so much for your quick reply. Yes, I understood that I needed to do a soft release, and I need more room to let it fly as it has been using my space to get to the point it is at now.


----------



## halcon (Mar 1, 2012)

Charis,

Thank you oh so much! I just called and she said that I could bring her so I will set that up in the next couple of days. Also, I am going to talk to her about getting my rehabbing hours so that I can get my license so you resolved to bird issues with one message : )! I still have to see exactly how far this is away from me with the rehabbing part, but for sure I am taking the bird there!

This forum just keeps getting better and better.

In much appreciation,

Halcon


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

That's cool...best of luck and thanks for helping your Pigeon friend. Hopefully he will eventually regain full faculties....


----------



## halcon (Mar 1, 2012)

Thank you. Here she is to thank you all!


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Quite the looker.....


----------



## whitetail (Apr 17, 2008)

She's beautiful!
Thanks for looking after her.


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

u can release him to any near by flock ... no slow release is requiered. however i would come by every day just to provide that flock with some food. so that the new one can follow them.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

goga82 said:


> u can release him to any near by flock ... no slow release is requiered. however i would come by every day just to provide that flock with some food. so that the new one can follow them.


Slow release is better so he has some idea of how to communicate with the other birds, how to find food, and how to look for predators. Otherwise, I might as well just go release my dog too. She'd know just as much about survival.


----------

